# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Siguria e Windows

## qoska

Ne ZDNET eshte publikuar sot nje artikull me nje kendveshtrim interesant per te krahasuar sigurine midis sistemeve operative.

Kendveshtrimi bazohet mbi numrin e thirrjeve qe i behen sistemit(syscalls) nga nje program. Nje "blogger" indipendent ka krijuar dy fotografi ku tregohen rruget dhe numri i thirrjeve qi behen sistemit nga dy sherbyesit e http me te perdorur Apache dhe IIS.
Fotografite mund ti shikoni Apache dhe IIS si dhe artikullin  ketu.

Ju do mendoni se c'lidhje kane keto me sigurine por autori i ketij artikulli shpreh se sa me kompleks te jete nje sistem operativ aq me e veshtire eshte te planifikosh sigurine mbi te per nje program. Pasi nje "rootkit", virus, "spyware", etj. ka me shume mundesi te spiunoje ne nje sistem ku perdoren me shume thirrje te sistemit se tek nje qe ka me pak.

Me sa duket shprehja e famshme "Keep it simple stupid" e thene para shume kohesh paska vlere dhe ne fushen e sigurise, nje teme e nxehte ne kohet tona  :buzeqeshje: .

Me te mira.

----------


## renis_cerga

Keep it as simple as possible... qe eshte teresisht tjeter gje nga "keep it simple". Do te ishim ende ne epoken e gurit po te mendonim se cdo gje qe komplikohet detyrimisht nuk funksionon.

Pastaj, per sa i perket spyware, adware & co., eshte shume e qarte se askush nuk ka interes per to, per sa kohe *nix ze nje nje perqindje te paperfillshme ne desktop os.

P.S.
Viruset dhe sypware nuk kane lidhje me sigurine e serverave... Zakonisht server os-s kane probleme te tjera.

----------


## qoska

Heh nuk ka ate kuptim por te kunderten e atij. 
Po te kishim komplikuar boten tone sonte ti do te ishe nje nga ata njerezit normal ku  televizori do te dukej si fantashkence :P.

Persa i perket fushesh se sigurise ke dhe ca gjera per te mesuar per te cilat dhe Windows po i perdor vetem sot. Nje nga to "Least priviledeg user" per te cilen UNIX qe ne konceptim e ka perdorur!

Nje gje me cudit faktikisht se si nje "rootkit" instalohet ne nje server Windows ku klienti i tij eshte i infektuar nga nje virus?!

----------


## renis_cerga

> Nje gje me cudit faktikisht se si nje "rootkit" instalohet ne nje server Windows ku klienti i tij eshte i infektuar nga nje virus?!


Po te logohesh si asministrator domaini ne klient, mund te te ndodhin edhe cudira te tjera. Megjithate, keto gjera zor se i ndodhin ndonje profesionisti, i cili e di se nuk ka nevoje te jesh 100% te kohes "su"... apo jo...  :shkelje syri:

----------

